
My experience with the great firewall of China - antman
http://blog.zorinaq.com/my-experience-with-the-great-firewall-of-china/
======
tluyben2
I am too tired to read this fully but for my feeling it does not need ML to do
anything; for IPs outside China that are not specifically blocked, it just
gives you full packets the n minutes, half packets passed the second n minutes
1/4th packets passed the next etc. That seems quite consistent with our
browsing and download experience. I downloaded a few ISO images (Ubuntu
versions) from different servers in the west and I saw this behavior. With
browsing as well. That seem is much easier to implement than ML and it seems
to amount to the same annoyance.

Where you can see that it does use some tricks (with maybe ML but maybe just
hackers adding tricks) to find what you are trying to browse via encryption.
Many VPNs work fine with a lot of URLs but will do 100% packet drop on
Facebook ; even though I checked for obvious leaks. It is clear something is
leaking but it is not obvious.

------
hga
_None of the information above is new to those familiar with the GFW. It is
only after I reached this point in my tests that I did some deeper reading and
learned that the GFW uses machine learning algorithms to learn, discover, and
block VPNs and proxies._

Yow, I did not know that, but it explains a lot.

